
Show HN: Citizen Debate – head-to-head debate, gamified for civility - bbensch
http://www.citizendebate.org
======
Mtinie
Let's have a civil, reasoned debate about the merits of hijacking a browser's
default scroll behavior. If you don't mind I'll start:

Don't do it.

~~~
bbensch
Thanks Mtinie. The site's definitely very much still a WIP, and agreed the
slideshow style override of normal scrolling behavior is likely gonna have to
go. Any other thoughts on the content/core premise?

~~~
Mtinie
I'll definitely provide feedback when I've had a chance to get deeper into it.
The page jumping makes it a lot harder to figure out what the platform does,
but I'll do my best to look past the current state of the front page and dig
in.

I'm a big proponent of open governance systems. If your platform is able to
provide a measure of improvement in the quality of public discourse, I'll be
thrilled.

------
stestagg
It's a noble idea, but the site has some significant usability issues. I would
recommend the authors test it out on a mac with a touchpad

~~~
fndjdh
Or for that matter any mobile device. It's unusable.

~~~
bbensch
Thanks fndjdg. Fully aware and agreed. Lots of mobile design & debugging to
do. Any thoughts on the core premise?

------
sevensor
I don't buy that sitting through 30 minutes of online training will be enough
to deter partisan judges. How else does this platform seek to encourage civil,
reasoned political debate?

------
rbcgerard
I see a big problem in the way questions are crafted - its like polling you
can get an answer by asking a question in a certain way

------
justinlardinois
Is there any reason text selection is broken/impaired?

~~~
justinlardinois
Also it it just me or is the text slightly blurred?

